# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie - Artikel

## Leontien

Onder intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland vallen Psychiatrische ziekenhuizen, Psychiatrische Afdeling Algemene Ziekenhuizen en Herstellingsoorden. Hieronder beschrijf ik wat ze inhouden.

*Algemeen Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis (APZ)*
Een Algemeen Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis (APZ) is een voorziening voor crisisopvang, behandeling, verpleging en resocialisatie van alle categorieën psychiatrische patiënten. De behandelduur kan variëren van enkele dagen tot vele jaren. Er zijn 49 APZ-voorzieningen die in totaal over 22.450 bedden beschikken. Een APZ-voorziening kan verspreid zijn over meer locaties: hoofdlocatie en sublocaties. Er zijn 41 APZ-en met een regionale functie dat wil zeggen dat een APZ een verantwoordelijkheidsgebied heeft (APZ regio).

Een APZ is verplicht een (niet vrijwillige) opname binnen dit gebied te garanderen, eventueel in samenwerking met andere instellingen. Naast 24-uurs (klinische) hulp verzorgen zij ook poliklinische hulp en deeltijdbehandeling. Verder zijn ze vaak betrokken bij dagactiviteitencentra, begeleid en beschermd wonen en psychiatrisch intensieve thuiszorg.

*Instelling voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie*
Een instelling voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie is een klinische voorziening waar kinderen en jongeren tot 21 jaar met allerlei soorten psychische problemen en gedragsstoornissen worden behandeld. Er zijn 21 instellingen voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie; 13 zelfstandige klinieken (881 erkende bedden) en 8 erkende afdelingen van APZ-en (234 bedden). Een instelling voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie kan verspreid zijn over meer locaties: hoofdlocatie en sublocaties. 
De instellingen voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie hebben een bovenregionale functie dat wil zeggen dat de hulpverlening niet beperkt is tot een bepaald gebied. De doelgroep bestaat in de praktijk voornamelijk uit kinderen/jeugdigen tussen 10-19 jaar. De bereikbaarheid van een locatie is belangrijk omdat bij de behandeling van het kind vaak de directe omgeving (ouders, broers, zussen, school) wordt betrokken. Naast 24-uurs (klinische) hulp verzorgen de meeste instellingen ook poliklinische behandeling en deeltijdbehandeling. 

*Psychiatrische Afdeling Algemeen Ziekenhuis (PAAZ)*
Een Psychiatrische Afdeling van een Algemeen of Academisch Ziekenhuis (PAAZ) is een intramurale voorziening voor patiënten met ernstige psychische stoornissen. Typerend voor een PAAZ is de organisatorische inbedding in een ziekenhuis dat primair de behandeling van lichamelijke aandoeningen tot taak heeft. De PAAZ biedt crisisopvang en kortdurende klinische hulp tot circa drie maanden. Voor opname komen in aanmerking mensen met ernstige psychosomatische aandoeningen, en/of psychische stoornissen die intensieve psychotherapeutische, farmacotherapeutische en/of sociotherapeutische behandeling vereisen. Er zijn 58 algemene ziekenhuizen en 7 academische ziekenhuizen die een psychiatrische afdeling hebben (totaal 2085 bedden). De academische ziekenhuizen tezamen nemen een relatief groot aandeel (29 %) voor hun rekening (68 bedden gemiddeld per academisch ziekenhuis tegen 28 bedden gemiddeld bij een algemeen ziekenhuis). De PAAZ-en, die bij een ziekenhuis horen, hebben een regionale functie voor het werkgebied van het betreffende ziekenhuis. In een PAAZ is vaak een aantal bedden gereserveerd voor de verschillende zorgcircuits (volwassen, jeugd etc). Een aantal PAAZ-en biedt ook deeltijdbehandeling en ambulante hulp. 

*Herstellingsoord*
Een herstellingsoord is een instelling voor kortdurende intensieve behandeling (van zes tot twaalf weken) aan personen (meestal vrouwen tussen de 18 en 65 jaar) met psychische problemen die te zwaar zijn voor ambulante behandeling, maar die onvoldoende aanleiding vormen voor een psychiatrische opname. Als contra-indicaties gelden psychotische en psycho-organische stoornissen en ernstige vormen van verslaving en suïcidaliteit. Een herstellingsoord heeft in de regel een regionale functie variërend van enkele provincies als werkgebied tot een deel van een provincie. 


Bron: hulpgids.nl

----------

